# 92FS with CT laser



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I added some CT laser grips to my new 92FS. I put the grips on and adjusted the laser dot to just over top of the front sight at about 25'. Several weeks past before I could get back to the range to make final adjustments. Today I loaded up a magazine and below you will see my target results from that first magazine. I don't think I will touch the laser adjustments. Fifteen rounds in a 1-1/2" group. Good enough I say. :mrgreen:


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice! I wouldn't change a thing. How about a group without the laser?:target:
GW


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Very nice! I wouldn't change a thing. How about a group without the laser?:target:
> GW


I actually did pretty good without the laser, kept them all in the 3" target. My eyes won't allow me much better than that. Tri-focals make seeing the front sight clearly very difficult.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very sweet!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Well I am convinced that the laser grips are the way to go. There's no downside when it comes to needing a special holster either.
GW


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree. I put them on most all of my guns that I can. I shoot much better with them than without.


----------

